# Too much whey in yogurt



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a solution to this other than straining? When I was milking a Dexter it wasn't a problem but ever since I've been using Jersey milk, there is just more whey. Straining helps but from 2 quarts after draining i only get 3/4 of a quart and that seems like too much loss. I've used dry starters and yogurt from store and get the same amount of whey. Suggestions?


----------



## Skipper1953 (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't drain off so much whey and find a use for the whey you do drain off. Depending on the culture you use, you could produce a thicker yogurt with less whey.

Whey is quite nutritious in its own way. I drink some of the whey from my yogurt and I use it in cooking and baking.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

By draining so much whey off you are making Greek yogurt. For regular yogurt, I use store bought full fat milk and add 4 Tbs. powdered milk to each quart. That helps firm it up without resorting to gelatin. For Greek yogurt, I strain for 30 minutes and probably strain out 3/4 cup of whey. Add an equal amount of water to the whey and some lemonade powder and it makes a refreshing drink.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

If you have pigs they will love you for giving them some of that left over whey


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

And chickens love the whey too.


----------



## badbadivy (Nov 28, 2016)

I give leftover whey to my dogs! But you if you have a whole lot of leftover whey, you could use it to make ricotta.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I use whey in baking bread in place of water.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

I would imagine the Dexter must have produced more butter fat then the Jersey did. We have a couple milk goats and stopped using one of the alpines because she produced a lot less butter fat. Anything made with her milk would give a lot more whey. We end up with more yogurt and cheese per gallon with the other goats. She produced a gallon a day, but no sense spending extra time for less final product.


----------

